# Pics of my collections



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Here are some pics of fish, tanks and the fish room.. It's only about 400 sq feet of my basement right, but it will be expanded to cover all of the basement.. about 1300 sq feet. The 450g is on the other side of the basement and another larger ply/fiberglass tank will be near it within the next 12 months.
fish and tanks are in my sig also. Some of these fish have moved out.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

bio towers


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

filtration on my 180g


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice pictures LOL


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

wow simply amazing love ur stingrays


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome pics! Think you can hook me up with a couple of those posters ;P


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

nice pics. what are those cichlids in the 1st picture? are those pea**************** bass?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

blcknwitecuban said:


> nice pics. what are those cichlids in the 1st picture? are those pea**************** bass?


Yep. 

C. Temensis?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice! *waits for his 210 gallon *

I love the pea**************** bass, personal fav . Seen multiple baby ones for sale, and a pair that breeds regularly- I love them. I wish I could have all the fish that you do- sadly, i'm too poor lol.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

yes, they are pbass. There are two temensis. They are in the picture with the heater and heater cover behind them.. Blurry, but you can see all of their specles. The first picture is what I and a few others believe to be a "temonoculus" or a temensis monoculus hybrid. It's the first I have seen grown to the size he is, about 12", but have seen many out of Asia as juvies. He exhibits triats of temensis, monoculus and orinocensis..


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

My wife put all of those pictures up down there


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

man all i can say is what is your electric bill? lol. i love the pics. i cant go any biogger then 90 gallons for were i live. but i move next yr i will be getting my 180 gallon. had a 125 but i cant use it.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Love the puffers (I'm kinda partial to them lol)


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice collection! 

I'm partial to the pbass. Great pics.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice Dan. Really like the geophagus altifrons, wish i could trade my surinamensis for a group of those. Your little indo looks a lot like one of mine and nice fugu.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

What species are on the posters? They are quite intriguing. Your fish are awesome too, the stingrays rule.


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

> nice pics. what are those cichlids in the 1st picture? are those pea**************** bass?


why's everyone so uptight about posting the name pea**************** bass???


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

osiris214 said:


> why's everyone so uptight about posting the name pea**************** bass???


Its not them, its some sort of program that blocks out most profanity


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

wow that's pretty cool


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

wow


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

wow !


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Hopefully I'll get new pictures and feeding videos this week. It's nice to watch my big dats in the 180 tear up md fishing minnows, as well as the 4 pbass in the 450g.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow I just realized that you have a Fahaka ... im soo jealous 
Also is that a Fugu puffer you have(Takifugu ocellatus I believe)?


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

osiris214 said:


> why's everyone so uptight about posting the name pea**************** bass???


Because there is a word in the name that is crude and thus censored. Just call them pbass.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah... The fugu died... It was the first fish I tried to conver to brackish. I guess I did it too fast. He was a pretty cool puffer though.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow..... im SO jealous! You have the bet fish room ive seen in a while!

BTW- your wife put those posters there?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep... She bought and hung them all.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

hahaha wow pretty trusting wife my girlfriend would never do that.


----------

